# ACC Cruise Error



## chuckdavis16 (Mar 17, 2021)

I did some searching on the forum and do not see it listed anywhere except with an Atlas. We have a new 2021 Tiguan SEL FWD with less than 1,000 miles on it. We got an error last night: "Error: ACC and Cruise Control" when trying to set the speed. After turning the car off and back on again it was working fine. Other conditions: ~ 40F, dark, raining, and we also used remote start on the fob to start the car before getting in. Has anyone else ran into this problem? I sent a video of it to the dealer but they have not responded yet if they want to see it or not.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

chuckdavis16 said:


> I did some searching on the forum and do not see it listed anywhere except with an Atlas. We have a new 2021 Tiguan SEL FWD with less than 1,000 miles on it. We got an error last night: "Error: ACC and Cruise Control" when trying to set the speed. After turning the car off and back on again it was working fine. Other conditions: ~ 40F, dark, raining, and we also used remote start on the fob to start the car before getting in. Has anyone else ran into this problem? I sent a video of it to the dealer but they have not responded yet if they want to see it or not.


Same thing I'm dealing with on my 2021 SEL PREMIUM R-LINE that i just got as a replacement from Volkswagen thru the lemon law. Apparently, they're stating it's a known issue with thr Atlas and Tiguan. He told me they just recently had a software update for the Atlas's, but one is not yet available for the Tiguan. Crazy... I waited almost 6 months for this replacement and 1st is was the ACC, and now the 5F module needs to be replaced because it takes just over 3 minutes for my radio screen to show or load anything. Not even the reverse camera comes up. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

chuckdavis16 said:


> ... raining...


Check your owners manual and read about ACC system. It does not work all the time! Rain, heavy show etc will disable it.
I am not saying that your system might not have a problem, but first familiarize yourself with the system and then determine if what you are experiencing is abnormal.

my 2 cents


----------



## chuckdavis16 (Mar 17, 2021)

OEMplusCC said:


> Check your owners manual and read about ACC system. It does not work all the time! Rain, heavy show etc will disable it.
> I am not saying that your system might not have a problem, but first familiarize yourself with the system and then determine if what you are experiencing is abnormal.
> 
> my 2 cents


I thought the same initially and tried turning off ACC, and just using the Cruise Control. Neither system would work while the error was active. The standard cruise control should not be affected by rain / weather correct?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Classic fixed speed Cruise Control (without the adaptive part) is not a feature on our Tiguan's. It's fully featured ACC or nothing.


----------



## chuckdavis16 (Mar 17, 2021)

jonese said:


> Classic fixed speed Cruise Control (without the adaptive part) is not a feature on our Tiguan's. It's fully featured ACC or nothing.


I'm sure they are running through many of the same systems. I do have the option (on an SEL anyway) to disable ACC, but keep cruise active on the menu.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

chuckdavis16 said:


> I'm sure they are running through many of the same systems. I do have the option (on an SEL anyway) to disable ACC, but keep cruise active on the menu.


Was not aware. I will check this on my Highline (SEL equivalent).

Where is this option? I'm not immediately seeing it on the steering wheel assist systems menu nor on the radio assistance system settings.


----------



## chuckdavis16 (Mar 17, 2021)

jonese said:


> Was not aware. I will check this on my Highline (SEL equivalent).
> 
> Where is this option? I'm not immediately seeing it on the steering wheel assist systems menu nor on the radio assistance system settings.


When I hit the steering wheel button for assist systems (car with 4 curved lines around it) it pops up on the dash. I can turn off blind spot, cross traffic, ACC, and stop assist there.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

On my 2020 Highline, I'm only offered 4 options:










_Update:_
This video also says you can not disable the adaptive part of ACC as well.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

chuckdavis16 said:


> When I hit the steering wheel button for assist systems (car with 4 curved lines around it) it pops up on the dash. I can turn off blind spot, cross traffic, ACC, and stop assist there.


Can you post a pic of your menu? I’m very curious as well as I was also under the impression disabling ACC for standard CC was not possible on VW’s.

Maybe VW did add this change in 2021 models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckdavis16 (Mar 17, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> Can you post a pic of your menu? I’m very curious as well as I was also under the impression disabling ACC for standard CC was not possible on VW’s.
> 
> Maybe VW did add this change in 2021 models?
> 
> ...


----------



## chuckdavis16 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## phildo (Jul 23, 1999)

Looks like this is a 2021 change. My 2020 is classic cruise control.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

chuckdavis16 said:


> View attachment 77032


Interesting... must be new for 2021.
I don’t suppose you have access to an OBDELEVEN or VCDS to let us know the adaptations and long coding settings in your vehicle, do you?

Just wondering if there’s a way to enable that setting/menu on pre-2021 models.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckdavis16 (Mar 17, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> Interesting... must be new for 2021.
> I don’t suppose you have access to an OBDELEVEN or VCDS to let us know the adaptations and long coding settings in your vehicle, do you?
> 
> Just wondering if there’s a way to enable that setting/menu on pre-2021 models.
> ...


No, sorry this is our first Volkswagen, so I don’t have any diagnositic software. I do have an OBD Scan tool, but I don’t think it would tell you much.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm also interested to see if this can be done on a 2019. It would be nice to have the system revert back to regular CC if the front sensor gets covered rather than just shut the whole system off.


----------



## R0bst3rcraws (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 2021 SEL and it only does that when using remote start. Like was mentioned it's a known bug with no fix that I've heard of yet. If I remote start and let it warm up I'll shut it off and restart.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

R0bst3rcraws said:


> I have a 2021 SEL and it only does that when using remote start. Like was mentioned it's a known bug with no fix that I've heard of yet. If I remote start and let it warm up I'll shut it off and restart.


The Atlas just got a fix last month for the same issue. Error: ACC only after using remote start due to the previous ECM update. I believe I read an Atlas user also had it on their Jetta and it was fixed. Might want to check with the dealer. The work around is to either turn off ACC before shutting off your car to use ACC if you plan to use remote start, or after the error shut off your car and turn it back on to clear. I found before the fix was released I would do remote start, turn on the car, turn ACC off before driving off and then back on to clear the error. If you forgot you could still turn it off and back on even after driving off. If you have a scan tool like VCDS or OBD11 you’ll see two DTCs, one for control unit 13 but also for control unit 01. Hope that helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckdavis16 (Mar 17, 2021)

The dealer got back with us and said that they were aware of the problem, but no fix yet. We have a scheduled 30 day maintenance look over coming up so hopefully they have a fix for it by then.


----------



## jb503 (May 27, 2021)

Any update in regards to a software update to fix this? I just bought a 2021 Tiguan SEL and am already running into the same issue at <150mi in. I tried talking to my dealer but they said it is probably a setting (which I highly doubt considering the number of other drivers also experiencing the exact same issue). I'm afraid they're giving me the run-around. 

When a software update does come in for it, what does that process look like? Can I run it myself? Or do I have to take it into the dealer?


----------



## chuckdavis16 (Mar 17, 2021)

jb503 said:


> Any update in regards to a software update to fix this? I just bought a 2021 Tiguan SEL and am already running into the same issue at <150mi in. I tried talking to my dealer but they said it is probably a setting (which I highly doubt considering the number of other drivers also experiencing the exact same issue). I'm afraid they're giving me the run-around.
> 
> When a software update does come in for it, what does that process look like? Can I run it myself? Or do I have to take it into the dealer?


No update from the dealer, but they did say VW is aware of it. I test drove another 2021 Tiguan and it did the same thing. I would assume the dealer would need to run the update.


----------



## ad78 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have 2021, same here. Also, my home address is not memorizing it. Very annoying that i need to input my home address everytime i need to use the nav


----------



## jxc_vw (Aug 16, 2021)

chuckdavis16 said:


> I did some searching on the forum and do not see it listed anywhere except with an Atlas. We have a new 2021 Tiguan SEL FWD with less than 1,000 miles on it. We got an error last night: "Error: ACC and Cruise Control" when trying to set the speed. After turning the car off and back on again it was working fine. Other conditions: ~ 40F, dark, raining, and we also used remote start on the fob to start the car before getting in. Has anyone else ran into this problem? I sent a video of it to the dealer but they have not responded yet if they want to see it or not.


Just had this error message come up on my 2021 SEL Jetta. Happens every time I use the fob remote start. When I first called the dealership they told me to wipe down the front sensor but after some trial and error, I have determined it's certainly the remote start that throws it off. Plan on taking it in for some diagnostics and will keep updating!


----------



## GuiltySpark (Jun 22, 2016)

I have this problem on and off with my '21 SE R-Line. Turning the car off and on and it works again. I mentioned it to the dealer when I was in for a screw in my tire and they said something about it potentially being an issue they have seen but I couldn't leave the car there and had to re-schedule.

This is interesting about the remote start, I'll have to pay attention if I used the remote start when I get this error.


----------



## radrace2001 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have seen quite a few having acc faults in system after remote start. Re start and all works normal. I believe they are working on a fix for it.


----------



## Harley Rose (Jan 3, 2022)

I purchased a 2021 Tiguan in April 2021 
After starting with remote start and setting cruse control Cruse would not work. I have a error come up in dash . The dealer said the vehicle is not safe to use and gave me a rental until it’s fixed.
They willinstall a new ecm (main computer) 
It’s on back order. I asked them to remove the remote start , which was causing the problem as far as I am concerned, but no deal.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I bought my 2021 sight unseen from a dealer in Kansas City.
After receipt, it spent 23 days at the dealer for B pillar issues.
The dealer gave me a 2021 Atlas to drive, no question, til it was fixed.

It was fixed excellently (and I am pretty particular).
They did a high quality job.

Is the rental not adequate?
If it is, I say let them do "their thing".

I get where you are coming from....new car...WHY.

I hated EVERY day. I got over it...

Bob.


----------



## SeeSootRun (May 18, 2018)

chuckdavis16 said:


> I did some searching on the forum and do not see it listed anywhere except with an Atlas. We have a new 2021 Tiguan SEL FWD with less than 1,000 miles on it. We got an error last night: "Error: ACC and Cruise Control" when trying to set the speed. After turning the car off and back on again it was working fine. Other conditions: ~ 40F, dark, raining, and we also used remote start on the fob to start the car before getting in. Has anyone else ran into this problem? I sent a video of it to the dealer but they have not responded yet if they want to see it or not.


My wife has a 2021 Tiguan, and same thing happens. It appears to be repeatable when trying to use the cruise control after starting the vehicle with the remote starter for us. Turning off and restart will remedy the issue so far.


----------



## johnflurkey (Nov 7, 2021)

chuckdavis16 said:


> I thought the same initially and tried turning off ACC, and just using the Cruise Control. Neither system would work while the error was active. The standard cruise control should not be affected by rain / weather correct?


Same problem here 2021 Tiguan SEL. It happens on a daily basis but I do not want to take time off from work to service their technical corruptions. Yes I pull over on I-95 and restart vehicle then it works okay. I cannot seem to find any cause and effect to date but I am still after 6 months discovering idiosyncrasies that I get with this vehicle. Perhaps just German malfeasance. Regular cruise is okay but ACC is problematic.


----------



## johnflurkey (Nov 7, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The Atlas just got a fix last month for the same issue. Error: ACC only after using remote start due to the previous ECM update. I believe I read an Atlas user also had it on their Jetta and it was fixed. Might want to check with the dealer. The work around is to either turn off ACC before shutting off your car to use ACC if you plan to use remote start, or after the error shut off your car and turn it back on to clear. I found before the fix was released I would do remote start, turn on the car, turn ACC off before driving off and then back on to clear the error. If you forgot you could still turn it off and back on even after driving off. If you have a scan tool like VCDS or OBD11 you’ll see two DTCs, one for control unit 13 but also for control unit 01. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah reminds me of that pesky ISG button which must be another thing that Feds put in there to annoy people. I suppose they figured out how to make starters last indefinitely.


----------



## johnflurkey (Nov 7, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The Atlas just got a fix last month for the same issue. Error: ACC only after using remote start due to the previous ECM update. I believe I read an Atlas user also had it on their Jetta and it was fixed. Might want to check with the dealer. The work around is to either turn off ACC before shutting off your car to use ACC if you plan to use remote start, or after the error shut off your car and turn it back on to clear. I found before the fix was released I would do remote start, turn on the car, turn ACC off before driving off and then back on to clear the error. If you forgot you could still turn it off and back on even after driving off. If you have a scan tool like VCDS or OBD11 you’ll see two DTCs, one for control unit 13 but also for control unit 01. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah reminds me of that pesky ISG button which must be another thing that Feds put in there to annoy people. I suppose they figured out how to make starters last indefinitely.


phildo said:


> Looks like this is a 2021 change. My 2020 is classic cruise control.





chuckdavis16 said:


> I did some searching on the forum and do not see it listed anywhere except with an Atlas. We have a new 2021 Tiguan SEL FWD with less than 1,000 miles on it. We got an error last night: "Error: ACC and Cruise Control" when trying to set the speed. After turning the car off and back on again it was working fine. Other conditions: ~ 40F, dark, raining, and we also used remote start on the fob to start the car before getting in. Has anyone else ran into this problem? I sent a video of it to the dealer but they have not responded yet if they want to see it or not.


Yes yes definitely same problem as I wanted a new vehicle with ACC. My 2021 Kia Stinger GT AWD did not have it without an extra 11k for the GT2 but my 2018 Mazda 6 GT had had a fine ACC system. I finally decided to do the SUV thing as the sedans have terrible trunk access small openings although deep but no vertical. The Stinger has a hatchback which was pretty good however I missed out on the GT-line model change in 2021 that came with a turbocharged 2.4 l versus the 2.0 and has ACC. But decided that the 300 horsepower was not really a necessity and gas mileage was probably okay but not great. Plus Kia has this $5,000 addendum which really turns me off.


----------

